# j80 North Americans at Marina Del Rey



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone from around the area? I'd like to get some local knowledge on tides/weather/gear to bring.

Thanks in advance for the help!

T


----------



## gofishy (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Tony,

Looks like you have probably came and went without any help
from people in Marina Del Rey.

How was it?

I am in MDR, if you have any questions.

Cheers!


----------

